# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  مصر: قانون رقم 749 سنه 2001 (1)

## هيثم الفقى

مادة 39
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (49) من القانون يكون للمصلحة حق التصرف فى المضبوطات وأدوات التهرب ووسائل النقل التى يحكـم بمصادرتهـا وفقاً للقواعد الآتية
تودع المضبوطات وأدوات التهرب ووسائل النقل المضبوطة وفقاً لأحكام القانون بمخازن تعد لهذا الغرض بالمصلحة وذلك بالنسبة للسلع المحلية وتودع السلع المستوردة بمخازن المضبوطات بمصلحة الجمارك وذلك إلى أن يصدر حكـم نهائي فى الدعوى أو تؤول لأي من المصلحتين نتيجة التصالح
لا يجوز التصرف فى المضبوطات وأدوات التهرب ووسائل النقل المشار إليهـا إلا بعد أيلولتهـا إلى المصلحة أو مصلحة الجمارك حسب نوع السلعة المضبوطة نتيجة التصالح أو صدور حكـم نهائي بمصادرتهـا
يكون التصرف فى المضبوطات وأدوات التهرب ووسائل النقل المشار إليهـا بالبيع بقرار من رئيس المصلحة أو رئيـس مصلحــة الجمـارك حسـب الأحــوال كل فى حـدود اختصاصـه وفقـاً لأحكام القـانـون رقـم (89) لسنة 1998 بشأن تنظيـم المناقصات والمزايدات ولائحته التنفيذية وتعديلاته
وتباشر الهيئة العامة للخدمات الحكومية إجراءات البيع وفقاً للقواعد المقررة قانوناً فى هذا الشأن
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القانون يجوز بقرار من رئيس المصلحة أو رئيس مصلحة الجمارك كل فى حدود اختصاصه التصرف قبل صدور الحكـم فى المضبوطات وأدوات التهرب القابلة للتلف أو النقصان بطريق الممارسة وذلك فى الحالات التى لا تحتمل إجراء المزايدة وتودع حصيلة البيع أمانة إلى حين ثبوت أيلولتهـا نهـائياً إلى الخزانة العامة
تعدم بقرار من رئيس المصلحة أو رئيس مصلحة الجمارك كلٍ فى حدود اختصاصه السلع المحظور تداولهـا أو الضارة بالصحة العامة أو التى يخشى من طرحهـا للبيع على أمن وسلامة المواطنين وذلك بعد استطلاع رأى الجهـات الفنية المختصة
مادة 40
يصدر رئيس المصلحة القرارات والمنشورات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذه اللائحة وله تعديل النماذج المرفقة أو إلغاء أو إضافة نماذج جديدة وفقاً لمقتضيات العمل
مادة 41
يجوز لرئيس المصلحة تقرير بعض القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام القانون بمـا يتمشى وطبيعة نشاط بعض المسجلين وذلك بالاتفاق مع الجمعيات والتنظيمـات المختلفة التابعين لهـا أو المنضمين إليهـا
مادة ( 41 مكررا )* 
في تطبيق أحكام المادة (53) من القانون 
تنشا وحدة بمكتب رئيس المصلحة تختص بتلقى استسفارات اصحاب الشان حول تطبيق احكام قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات بالنسبة الى معاملة معينة يحددونها ، ويصدر بنظام العمل فى هذه الوحدة قرار من رئيس المصلحة وترسل الاستفسارات بكتاب للمصلحة موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم الوصول او بكتاب يسلم لمكتب رئيس المصلحة او على موقع المصلحة ، الاليكترونى ، ويجب ان يتضمن الطلب جميع جوانب المعاملة محل الاتسفسار ومراحلها ، ويكون الرد على الاستفسار المطلوب بكتاب موقع من رئيس المصلحة او من ينيبة خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تقديم الطلب او اسيتفاء البيانات ، وذلك بذات الوسيلة المقدم بها طلب الاستفسار ويعتبر عدم الرد خلال هذه المدة بمثابة عدم اجابة للطلب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 34
فى تطبيق أحكام الفقرة (1) من المادة (47) من القانون وفيما لا يتعارض مع تطبيق أحكام القانون بشأن فرض ضريبة مبيعات على خدمات التشغيل للغير فإنه لا يعد تغيراً فى حالة السلعة عملية التعبئة أو إعادة التعبئة أو التكرير أو التنقية أو الطحن ولا تفرض الضريبة مرة أخرى على السلع المبينة فى الجدول رقم (1) المرافق للقانون عند تداولها فى مراحل التوزيع
ويجوز للمسجلين المتعاملين فى سلع الجدول رقم (1) المرافق للقانون تسوية حساب الضريبة على مردودات مبيعاتهم من الضريبة المستحقة وفقاً لإقراره وطبقاً للشروط والضوابط التى يصدر بتحديدها قرار من رئيس المصلحة
مادة 35
فى تطبيق أحكام الفقرة (3) من المادة (47) من القانون يتـم أخذ عينات التحليل من السلع الواردة بالجدول رقـم (1) المرافق للقانون وفقاً لمـا يلى
أن تكون العينة بكميات كافية للتحليل وممثـلة لطبيعة السلعة المأخوذة منهـا
أن تكون العينة ثلاثية فيمـا عدا حالة الضبط فتكون ثنـائية
يوضع الجمع الأحمر على العينة ويختـم عليه بخاتـم مندوب المصلحة وصاحب الشأن أو بصمة إبهامه فى حالة التهرب
توضع بطاقة على كل عينة يوضح عليهـا بيـان العينة واسـم صاحبهـا وتاريخ أخذهـا ويوقع على البطاقة من صاحب الشأن ومندوب المصلحة أو مندوب جهة الإدارة عند الاقتضاء
إذا امتنع صاحب الشأن عن وضع ختمه على الجمع الأحمر أو توقيعه أو بصمته أو ختمه على البطاقة يكتفى بتوقيع مندوب جهة الإدارة مع مندوب المصلحة ويثبت على البطاقة إمتناع صاحب الشأن عن التوقيع
ترسل إحدى العينات بموجب استمارة خاصة للجهة المختصة بالتحليل أو للخبير الذى تستعين به المصلحة وتحفظ الثانية بمخازن المصلحة وتسلـم الثالثة لصاحب الشأن إذا كانت العينة ثلاثية مع أخذ الإقرار اللازم منه بالتحفظ عليهـا وعدم فض الأختام الموضوعة عليهـا أو التصرف فيهـا إلا بعد إخطاره بنتيجة التحليل
تقيد العينة فى السجل المعد لذلك بالمصلحة
يحرر محضر تثبت فيه الإجراءات السابقة
تسلـم العينة المحفوظة بمخازن المصلحة لصاحبهـا فى حالة مطابقة نتيجة التحليل أو انتهاء الغرض الذى أخذت من أجله ويتـم إعدام العينات التى ترد نتائج تحليلهـا غير مطابقة بعد انتهاء كافة الإجراءات سواء بالحكـم النهائي أم بالتصالح
لا يجوز لصاحب الشأن مطالبة المصلحة بثـمن العينات
لصاحب الشأن (أو من ينيبه) المرخص له فى غير حالتي الضبط والعينة التى تؤخذ مفاجئة أن يطلب إعادة تحليل العينة الموجودة بمخازن المصلحة على نفقته الخاصة بإتباع الإجراءات الآتية
تشكيل لجنة من موظفي الوحدة التنفيذية المختصة للتأكد من سلامة الأختام الموضوعة على العينة بحضور صاحب الشأن أو من يمثـله
فى حالة إعادة التحليل تعتبر النتيجة نهائية وفى حالة تعذر تحليل العينة المحفوظة لدى المصلحة يتـم تحليل العينة المحفوظة لدى صاحب الشأن
مادة 36
يشترط فى تطبيق أحكام الفقرتين 4 ، 5 من المادة 47 من القانون ما يلى
يلتزم كل من صدر له ترخيص بإنشاء أو تشغيل مصنع أو معمل لإنتاج سلع خاضعة للضريبة بأن يخطر المصلحة بذلك على النموذج المعد لذلك
فى حالة التوقف الكلى أو الجزئي للمنشأة يتعين إخطار المصلحة على النموذج خلال المدة التى يحددهـا رئيس المصلحة لهذا الغرض
مادة 37
فى تطبيق أحكام الفقرة (10) من المادة (47) من القانون يحدد مقابل الخدمات التى يقوم بهـا موظفوا المصلحة وكذلك أجور العمل الذى يقومون به لحساب ذوى الشأن فى غير أوقات العمل الرسمية على الوجه الآتي
أولاً
فتح الخزانة بعد مواعيد العمل الرسمية المحددة لفتح الخزائن بواقع جنيهيـن عن كل قسيمة سداد تستخرج
ثانياً
يحصل لحساب المصلحة مصاريف انتقال موظفيهـا لإجراء عمليات لصالح ذوى الشأن على الوجه التالى
50 جنيهـاً إذا كان الانتقال داخل المدينة التى يقع فيهـا مقر مأمورية ضرائب المبيعات المختصة فإذا تعدد الموظفين المنتقلون تكون المصاريف 100 جنيهـاً ويضاعف هذا المبلغ إذا كان الانتقال خارج نطاق المدينة بجمهورية مصر العربية بالإضافة إلى ما قد يستحق من تكاليف بدل السفر وفقاً للفئات المقررة
ويودع ذوو الشأن قيمة المصروفات خزائن المصلحة قبل الانتقال
مادة 38
يصدر بثـمن المطبوعات وطوابع البندرول والعلامات المميزة والأختام ومصروفات التحليل التى يتحمل بهـا ذو الشأن قرار من الوزير

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 27
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة رقـم (40) من القانون تتـم الرقابة المتعلقة بالضريبة على أسس مستنديه ودفترية وعند استخدام المسجل لأنظمة الحاسب الآلي يحق للمصلحة مراجعة واختبار هذه الأنظمة للتأكد من جودتها وفى حالة عدم توافر هذه الأسس لرئيس المصلحة تحديد القواعد والضوابط اللازمة لإحكام الرقابة ويجوز له فى بعض الحالات لاعتبارات خاصة تتعلق بطبيعة السلعة وضع إجراءات للرقابة وتقرير نظام رقابي خاص بهـا
مع مراعاة الفقرة السابقة فإنه بالنسبة لسلع الجدول رقـم (1) المرافق للقانون يراعى ما يأتى
أولاً
لا يجوز إجراء عمليات تحويل الكحول النقي للوقود أو للصناعة إلا فى مصانع إنتاجه أو فى المناطق الجمركية إذا كان مستورداً
ويشترط فى جميع الأحوال أن يتـم التحويل بحضور لجنة من المصلحة يصدر بتشكيلهـا قرار من المدير العام المختص
وإذا كان تحويل الكحول لأغراض الصناعة يتـم وفقاً لنظام صناعى خاص وجب الحصول على موافقة هيئة الرقابة الصناعية فى كل حالة على حدة
بعد إتمام عملية التحويل سواء للوقود أو للصناعة تؤخذ عينة ثلاثية من الناتج ومن المواد الأخرى التى استعملت فى التحويل وتختم الأوعية التى تـم التحويل بداخلهـا ولا يفرج عن الكمية إلا بعد ورود نتيجة التحليل من المعمل الكيماوي بأنهـا محولة تحويلاً كافياً
على أصحاب المصانع والمعامل الذين يسمح لهـم بالحصول على كحول محول للصناعة إمساك دفاتر وسجلات مبين بهـا الكمية الواردة وكيفية التصرف فيهـا وتكون هذه الفواتير والسجلات خاضعة لإشراف المصلحة
الكحول المحول للصناعة هو المحول لاستخدامه فى إحدى الصناعات الأساسية التى يصدر بتحديدهـا قرار من رئيس المصلحة بعد الاتفاق مع رئيس هيئة الرقابة الصناعية وتحديد مواد ونسب التحويل فى كل حالة
ثانياً
تلتزم المصانع والمعامل التى تنتج نبيذ العنب الطازج وعصير العنب الذى أوقف اختماره بإضافة الكحول والمشروبات الكحولية بإمساك سجلات لإثبات مراحل التصنيع المختلفة ( تخمير - تقطير - تكرير - كسر - تخفيف - تعبئة) وإخطار المصلحة قبل كل عملية بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل لندب من يلزم لأعمال الرقابة بمـا فى ذلك وضع الأختام على الأجهزة والأدوات
وعلى صاحب الشأن فور انتهاء عملية التقطير وكذا عمليات التخمير (بالنسبة للأنبذة) أن يحدد ميعاد التعبئة وتظل الكميات المنتجة حتى تتـم التعبئة تحت الرقابة المباشرة للمصلحة
ويقوم مندوب المصلحة بإثبات الكميات المعبأة ووضع العلامات المميزة ( بندرول ) وإثبات مقدار الضريبة المستحقة وأخذ التعهد اللازم بأدائهـا وتثبت كل الإجراءات فى محضر يوقع عليه من مندوب المصلحة والمسجل أو من ينيبه قانوناً
على صاحب الشأن إخطار المصلحة بعد تعبئة المشروبات الكحولية الداخل فى صناعتهـا الكحول الإثـيلى النقي غير المحول مهما بلغت درجته الكحولية بأربع وعشرين ساعة لندب من يلزم للإطلاع على السجلات الممسوكة بمعرفة المسجل والمدون بهـا كميات الكحول النقي المشتراة والتى تـم كسرهـا وتعبئتهـا والإطلاع على فواتير الشراء وخصـم الكميات التى تـم كسرهـا وتعبئتهـا على الفواتير وأخذ إقرار على صاحب الشأن بأن الكحول النقي الذى تـم كسره مسدد عنه الضريبة المستحقة وأنه ليس ناتجاً من كحول آخر تـم الحصول عليه بالتقطير بمعرفته أو من كحول محول للصناعة أو للوقود
وتلصق علامة مميزة تعد لهذا الغرض على مسئولية صاحب الشأن على المشروبات الواردة بالفقرتين (ج ، د) من البند (7) من الجدول رقـم(1)
على صاحب الشأن فيمـا يختص بصناعة العطور والكولونيا إمساك سجلات لإثبـات الكميات المشتراة من الكحول النقي المستخدم فى صناعتها طبقاً للجدول رقـم (1) المرافق للقانون ، ويثبت فى السجلات رقـم الفاتورة وتاريخهـا
ثالثاً
يراعى عند نقل كمية من الكحول أو السوائل الكحولية أو الكحول المحول للوقود يزيد مقدارهـا على خمسة لترات من الكحول الصرف وسواء كانت تلك الكمية مستوردة من الخارج أو محلية من بلدة إلى أخرى الحصول على ترخيص من المصلحة بذلك
ولا يصدر الترخيص المذكور إلا بعد التحقق من أنهـا خالصة الضريبة
مادة 28
يجوز للمصلحة إلزام بعض المسجلين بأن يستعملوا ماكينات تسجيل النقد أو أجهزة البيع الإليكتروني التى تظهر قيمة الضريبة المستحقة على مبيعاتهـم
ويضع رئيس المصلحة القواعد والإجراءات الخاصة بمراقبة هذه الماكينات
مادة 29
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القانون رقـم (92) لسنة (1964) فى شأن تهريب التبغ تلزم المنشآت المرخص لهـا بإنتاج السجاير الشعبية والتوسكانى ودخان الغليون والمعسل والنشوق والمدغة ودخان الشعر المخلوط وغير المخلوط أن تمسك سجلات تثبت بهـا كميات التبغ المشتراة والداخلة فى التصنيع وعلى صاحب الشأن الاحتفاظ بالمستندات المثـبتة لذلك
ويلتزم المستورد بإخطار المأمورية المختصة ببيان الجهـات التى تـم بيع التبغ إليهـا ، وكيفية التصرف فى سائر كميات التبغ المستوردة وذلك خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية للشهر الذى تـم فيه البيع
كما يلتزم المسجل الذى يقوم بتصنيع الدخان الخام بإرفاق بيان بكميات ونوعيات الأدخنة المصنعة أو التى تـم التصرف فيهـا رفق إقراره الشهرى المقدم إلى المأمورية المختصة
مادة 30
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (42) من القانون يفوض رئيس المصلحة ورئيس القطاع المختص ورئيس الإدارة المركزية المختص بالتصالح فى المخالفات المنصوص عليهـا فى هذا القانون مقابل سداد الضريبة والضريبة الإضافية حال الاستحقاق وتعويض فى حدود الغرامة المقررة بالمادة (41) من القانون
مادة 31
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (45) من القانون لا يجوز رفع الدعوى الجنائية أو اتخاذ أية إجراءات فى جرائم التهرب من الضريبة إلا بناءً على إذن من الوزير 
كما يفوض رئيس المصلحة فى التصالح فى جرائـم التهرب المنصوص عليها فى القانون، و يفوض رئيس القطاع المختص فى التصالح فى جرائم التهرب التى لا تجاوز قيمة الضرائب والضرائب الإضافية والتعويض 50 ألف جنيه
مادة 32
يشترط لقبول النظر فى طلب التصالح فى جرائم تهريب السلع الواردة بالجدول رقم (1) المرافق للقانون أن يتضمن الطلب التنازل عن المضبوطات وسداد قيمتها فى حالة عدم ضبطها
مادة 33
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (46) من القانون،يكون المسئول هو الشريك المسئول أو المدير أو عضو مجلس الإدارة المنتدب أو رئيس مجلس الإدارة ممن يتولون الإدارة الفعلية وفقا للنظام المعمول به فى المنشأة، على أن تخطر إدارة المنشأة المأمورية المختصة باسم المدير المسئول وأن تعيد الإخطار به عند تغييره

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة ( 26 مكررا ) 
فى تطبيق احكام المادة ( 35) من القانون يراعى ما ياتى 
1ـ تختص لجان التوفيق ـ بناء على طلب المسجل او من ينيبة ـ بالنظر فى اوجه الخلاف بين المسجل والمصلحة حول قيمة السلعة او الخدمة او نوعها او كميتها او مقدار الضريبة المستحقة عليها او مدى خضوعها للضريبة 
2ـ للمسجل ان يطلب احالة النزاع الى لجان التوفيق خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ رفض تظلمه او عدم البت فيه على ان يشتمل الطلب على اسم المسجل وموضوع النزاع وطلبات المسجل مصحوباً بالمستندات المؤيدة له 
3ـ على رئيس المصلحة او من ينيبة خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية لتاريخ اخطاره بطلب احالة النزاع الى لجنة التوفيق اثبات طلب المسجل ، واحالة النزاع كمرحلة ابتدائية الى اللجنة فى محضر يحرر من صورتين ويوقع عليه من المسجل ويسلم صورة من المحضر الى صاحب الشان ويرفق بالمحضر كافة المستندات اللازمة 
ولا يجوز نظر النزاع فى لجان التوفيق الا اذا كان مصحوبا بما يدل على سداد الضريبة طبقا للاقرار الشهرى المنصوص عليه فى المادة (16) من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات وقيام المسجل بسداد خمسمائة جنيه مقابل نفقات الاحالة الى لجان التوفيق 
مادة ( 26 مكررا "1" ) 
يتم النظر فى النزاع على النحو الاتى 
اولا: لجان التوفيق 
تشكل لجنة او اكثر فى المناطق التنفيذية من عضوين احدهما يعينة رئيس المصلحة او من ينيبة لم يسبق له النظر فى موضوع النزاع على اى وجه والاخر يختاره المسجل او من يمثله قانونا ويخطر رئيس المنطقة باسمه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تحرير المحضر المشار اليه فى البند 3 من هذه المادة وذلك بكتاب موصى عليه محصوبا بعلم الوصول او باخطار كتابى بايصال الى المنطقة المختصة 
فاذا لم تتم هذه المرحلة بسبب عدم تعيين صاحب الشان لممثله او اختلف العضوان رفع النزاع الى لجنة التظلمات 
ثانياً : لجان التنظلمات 
تشكل لجنة او او اكثر فى كل منطقة من المناطق على النحو الاتى 
مفوض دائم يعينة الوزير رئيسا من غير العاملين بالمصلحة وذلك لمدة سنه قابلة للتجديد . عضو يمثل المصلحة يختاره رئيسها لم يسبق له نظر موضوع النزاع على اى وجه . صاحب الشان او من يمثله 
وللجنة ان تستعين بمن تراه من الخبراء والفنين دون ان يكون لهم صوت معدود فى اصدار القرار 
مادة ( 26 مكررا "2" ) 
يحدد عدد لجان التوفيق والتظلمات ومراكزها ودوائر اختصاصها بقرار من الوزير بناء على اقتراح رئيس المصلحة ، ويصدر رئيس المصلحة قرارات يتشكيل امانه فنية لكل لجنة او اكثر من لجان التوفيق والتظلمات من بين العاملين بالمصلحة 
وعلى الامانات الفنية للجان بعد تحصيل مقابل نفقات لجان التوفيق المشار اليها ان تعرض على رئيس المنطقة المختص صورة المحضر والمستندات المرفقة ليتولى تحديد اللجنة التى تنظر النزاع المحال للجان التوفيق وميعاد ومكان اجتماعها 
مادة ( 26 مكررا "3" ) 
تنظر لجان التوفيق فى المنازعات التى تحال اليها وفقا للاجراءات الاتنية 
1ـ تتولى الامانة الفنية للجنة اخطار ممثلى المصلحة والمسجل بميعاد ومكان اجتماع اللجنة وبايه تعديلات تطرا بعد ذلك بوقت كاف وذلك بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم الوصول او باخطار كتابى مع التوقيع من كل ممثل بما يفيد العلم 
2ـ تجتمع اللجنة فى المكان المحدد لها وتكون جميع الاوراق والمستندات تحت تصرفها ويتولى العضوان معا فحص موضوع النزاع 
3ـ بالنسبة الى ايه مستندات او وجهات نظر جديدة لم تكن مطروحة فى المحضر او مرفقة به يرى ممثل المسجل او من يفوضه عرضها على لجنة التوفيق تقدم الى الامانة الفنية المختصة قبل نظرها امام اللجنة بوقت كاف 
4ـ يثبت عضوا اللجنة رايهما فى المحضر ويوقع كل منهما على رايه 
5ـ اذا اتفق العضوان يعتبر قرارهما نهائيا ، وتتولى الامانة الفنية اخطار كل من رئيس المامورية والمنطقة المختص والمسجل او من يمثله قانونا بالقرار ، واذا لم يتفقاً يثبت ذلك فى المحضر ، وترسل الاوراق فى الحال مصحوبة بالمحضر الى الامانة الفنية للجنة التظلمات بالمنطقة المختصة 
مادة ( 26 مكررا "4" ) 
تنظر لجان التظلمات في المنازعات التى تحال اليها من لجان التوفيق وفقا للإجراءات الآتية 
1ـ تتولى الامانة الفنية للجنة التظلمات بمجرد احالة اوراق النزاع اليها من امانة لجان التوفيق عرض الاوراق على رئيس المنطقة المختص ليتولى تحديد اللجنة التى تنظر التظلم وميعاد ومكان اجتماعها 
2ـ تتولى الامانة الفنية للجنة اخطار اعضاء لجنة التظلمات وعضوى لجنة التوفيق بمكان الاجتماع والميعاد المحدد له قبل انعقاده باسبوع على الاقل وذاك بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم الوصول 
3ـ تجتمع اللجنة فى المكان والموعد المحدد وتوضع تحت تصرفها جميع الاوراق والمستندات الواردة اليها ويصدر قرار اللجنة باغلبية الاصوات وتثبيت اللجنة قرارها مسببا فى المحضر مع بيان من يتحمل بنفقات الاحالة الى اللجان اذا كان القرار فى غير صالح المسجل 
4ـ يكون القرار الصادر من اللجنة واجب النفاذ وتتولى الامانة الفنية للجنة اخطار كل من رئيس المامورية والمنطقة والمسجل ان من يمثله قانونا بهذا القرار بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم الوصول 
5ـ اذا كان قرار لجنة التظلمات لغير صالح المسجل استحقت الضريبة التى تمثل الفرق بين ما تم سداده وفقا لاقراره وما انتهى اليه قرار لجنة التظلمات وكذلك الضريبة الاضافية على هذا الفرق عن الفترة من تاريخ السداد وفقا للاقرار وحتى تاريخ السداد وفقا لقرار لجنة التظلمات 
مادة ( 26 مكررا "5" ) 
ترد نفقات اللجان للمسجل إذ ما صدر القرار لصالحة 
ولا يجوز للجان التوفيق والتظلمات إبدأ أراء تكون بمثابة قواعد عامة ولا تكون قراراتها ملزمة إلا فى الحالات الخاصة التى صدرت فيها 
تحدد مكافآت الموفوض الدائم للجنة التظلمات بواقع ثلاثمائة جنيه عن كل حالة وتحدد مكافأت ممثلى المصلحة فى كل من لجنة التوفيق ولجنة التظلمات بواقع مائة جنيه عن كل حالة . 
وتقدر مكافأت من يرى الإستعانه بهم من الفنين والخبراء فى كل حالة على حدة بقرار من رئيس المصلحة بناء على إقتراح المفوض الدائم 
مادة ( 26 مكررا "6" ) 
لا تسرى أحكام القانون 7 لسنة 2000 بإنشاء لجان التوفيق فى بعض المنازعات التى تكون الوزارات والأشخاص الإعتبارية العامه طرفاً فيها على المنازعات الخاصة بالضريبة العامة على المبيعات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 24
يؤدى المسجل الضريبة المستحقة عن كل فترة ضريبية رفق إقراره الشهرى إلى المأمورية المختصة ، وذلك فى موعد أقصاه الشهرين التاليين لانتهاء الفترة الضريبية فيما عدا إقرار شهر أبريل فتؤدى الضريبة فى موعد غايته اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر يونيو
وبالنسبة لسلع جدول رقم (1) فتؤدى الضريبة خلال الشهر التالى لانتهاء الفترة الضريبية
ويجوز لرئيس المصلحة تحديد الجهة التى تتلقى الإقرار الشهرى والضريبة المستحقة ووسيلة السداد
ويجوز بقرار من الوزير مد فترة الإقرار بحسب الاقتضاء وفقاً للمادة (16) من القانون
ويجوز لرئيس المصلحة بقرار منه تحديد إجراءات لتحصيل الضريبة تتفق وطبيعة بعض السلع وتؤدى الضريبة المستحقة بالنسبة للسلع المستوردة فى مرحلة الإفراج عنهـا من الجمرك المختص وقت سداد الضريبة الجمركية ووفقاً للإجراءات الجمركية المقررة فى هذا الشأن ولا يجوز الإفراج النهائي عن هذه السـلع قبل سداد الضريبة المستحقة بالكامل
ويجوز لرئيس المصلحة الإفراج المؤقت عن الآلات والمعدات الواردة للعملية الإنتاجية وممارسة النشاط وذلك وفقاً لشروط السداد والحدود والقواعد والضمانات التى يصدر بهـا قرار منه ، ولا يجوز الإفراج النهـائى عن هذه السلع قبل أداء الضريبة المستحقة بالكامل
كما يجوز لرئيس المصلحة تحديد الضمانات المناسبة بقيمة الضريبة المستحقة على السلع المفرج عنهـا برسـم التصدير وكذلك تحت أى من الأنظمة الجمركية الخاصة
مادة 25
تستحق ضريبة إضافية بواقع نصف فى المائة من قيمة الضريبة التى يتأخر سدادهـا عن المواعيد المحددة بالمادة السابقة عن كل أسبوع أو جزء منه يلى نهاية الفترة المحددة للسداد
وللمصلحة الحق فى اتخاذ إجراءات الحجز الإداري لإستئداء الضريبة والضريبة الإضافية وأية مستحقات أخرى فى حالة عدم سدادهـا فى المواعيد المقررة
مادة 26
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (33) من القانون تعتبر خدمات ذات طبيعة مستمرة الخدمات التى تؤدى بصفة منتظمة وغير متقطعة لتحقيق احتياجات المستفيدين منهـا وتحصل قيمتهـا نقداً أو بفاتورة أو بما يقوم مقامها فى مواعيد ينظمهـا مؤدي الخدمة ويصدر بتحديد الخدمة ذات الطبيعة المستمرة قرار من الوزير فى كل حالة على حدة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 17
فى تطبيق المادة ( 23) من القانون للمسجل خلال الفترة الضريبية أن يخصـم من إجمالى الضريبة المستحقة على قيمة مبيعاته من السلع الخاضعة للضريبة ما سبق تحميله من ضريبة على ما يلى
: أولاً 
المردودات من مبيعاته وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع الآتية
ألا يخصـم إلا ما سبق سداده من ضريبة على السلع المرتدة
أن تكون السلع المرتدة قد تـم استلامهـا فعلاً بحالتها التى بيعت عليها وتم قيد بياناتهـا فى الدفاتر والسجلات المنتظمة للمسجل ، وتـم رد قيمتهـا إلى المشترى بمـا فيهـا الضريبة أو تعليتهـا لحسابه بدفاتر المسجل
يصدر المسجل إشعار خصـم / إضافة مؤرخاًً ويحمل رقمـاً مسلسلاً مثـبتاً به بيانات كل من البائع والمشترى
: ثانياً 
المدخلات والمشتريات بغرض الاتجار
الضريبة على المدخلات والمشتريات بغرض الاتجار القابلة للخصـم التى يمكن للمسجل خصمهـا من إجمالى الضريبة المستحقة على مبيعاته الخاضعة للضريبة خلال الفترة الضريبية ( بشرط حيازته لفواتير ضريبية بتلك المبالغ ) هى
ما سبق سداده من الضريبة على المدخلات من السلع المصنعة محلياً وكذلك المشتريات بغرض الاتجار إذا كانت جميع مبيعاته خلال الفترة الضريبية خاضعة للضريبة
ما سبق سداده من ضريبة على السلع المستوردة خلال الفترة الضريبية وفقاً لبيانات شهادة الإجراءات الجمركية
إذا كانت الضريبة السابق تحميلهـا على المدخلات والمشتريات بغرض الاتجار تزيد على الضريبة المستحقة على المبيعات خلال شهر المحاسبة يتـم خصـم الضريبة المستحقة على المبيعات من الضريبة السابق سدادهـا على المدخلات شهرياً حتى يتـم استنفاذهـا
إذا كانت بعض مبيعاته ( مخرجاته ) وليس كلهـا - خلال الفترة الضريبية تخضع للضريبة فيتـم الخصـم على الوجه التالى
يخصـم إجمالى الضريبة على المدخلات التى تستخدم فقط فى صناعة المخرجات الخاضعة للضريبة سواء تمت عملية التصنيع فى الفترة الضريبية أو بعدهـا
لا تخصـم الضريبة على المدخلات التى تستخدم فى صناعة المخرجات المعفاة من الضريبة سواء تمت عملية التصنيع خلال الفترة الضريبية أو بعدهـا
تخصـم الضريبة على المدخلات التى تستخدم فى مخرجات بعضهـا خاضع للضريبة وبعضهـا معفى طبقاً لنسبة المخرجات الخاضعة للضريبة إلى إجمالى المخرجات
يحرر البائع إشعار إضافة بالضريبة على مدخلات السلع المعفاة فى البندين ( ب ) ، ( ج ) إذا قام بخصمهمـا فى إقرارات سابقة
تسرى ذات القواعد السابقة على الضريبة السابق تحميلها على السلع المباعة بمعرفة المسجل فى كل مرحلة من مراحل التوزيع
: ثالثاً 
تعديل القيمة
إذا نتج عن المعاملات فيمـا بين مسجل ومسجل آخر تعديل فى قيمة الصفقة السابق سداد الضريبة عليهـا من زيادة أو نقص بعد تقديـم الإقرار يتبع الآتى
إذا كانت قيمة الصفقة قد عدلت بالزيادة فعلى كل من البائع والمشترى إظهـار ذلك بالإقرار المقدم من كل منهمـا خلال الشهر التالى لهذه الواقعة وذلك على النحو التالى
بالنسبــــة للبائــــع إضافة الزيادة فى الضريبة بموجب إشعار إضافة إلى الضريبة المستحقة للمصلحة بإقراره
بالنسبة للمشترى فله خصمهـا من الضريبة المستحقة على مبيعاته بإعتبارهـا ضريبة على المدخلات أو المشتريات السابق تحميلها بالضريبة
إذا كانت قيمة الصفقة قد عدلت بالنقص فعلى كل من البائع والمشترى مراعاة إظهـار ذلك بالإقرار المقدم من كل منهمـا خلال الشهر التالى لهذه الواقعة كالآتى
بالنسبـــة للبائـــــع فله خصمهـا من الضريبة المستحقة على مبيعاته من إقراره
بالنسبة للمشترى فعليه إضافة قيمة النقص فى الضريبة بموجب إشعار إضافة إلى الضريبة المستحقة بإقراره
ويراعى بالنسبة لمـا ورد بالفقرات أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً من هذه المادة الشروط التالية
فى حالة السلع المرتدة يجب أن يكون قد تـم استلامهـا وقيدت بياناتهـا فى الدفاتر والسجلات
أن يكون لدى المشترى دليل كتابى يؤيد حدوث التنزيل فى الثـمن 
أن تكون إشعارات الخصـم والإضافة مبينـاً بهـا عنوان البائع ورقـم تسجيله وإسـم المشترى وعنوانه ورقـم الفاتورة الضريبية الأصلية وتاريخهـا وكافة البيانات اللازمة التى تتعلق بتنزيل أو زيادة الثـمن وقيمة مبلغ التنزيل أو الإضافة وبيـان منفصل بالضريبة المستنزلة أو المضافة
أن يكون إشعار الخصـم أو الإضافة مؤرخاً ويحمل رقمـاً مسلسلاً
أن تكون نسبة الضريبة المخصومة إلى إجمالى الضريبة التى تـم خصمهـا على المشتريات هى نفس نسبة الضريبة التى حملت بهـا السلع إلى ثـمن تلك السلع
:رابعاً 
مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين ( 3 ) ، ( 19 ) من هذه اللائحة ، فى حالة زيادة مقدار الضريبة المستحقة الرد للمسجل نتيجة التصدير عن الضريبة المستحقة على مبيعاته خلال الفترة الضريبية ، فله أن يطلب من المصلحة رد الفرق بين مستحقاته من الضريبة على مشترياته أو مدخلاته فى السلع المصدرة ، والضريبة المستحقة على مبيعاته عن الفترة الضريبية المقدم عنهـا إقراره الشهرى وذلك بعد التأكد من إستيفاء الشروط الواردة بالمادة (3) من اللائحة
وللمسجل الذى يقتصر نشاطه على التصدير وحده أن يطلب من المصلحة رد الضريبة السابق تحميلهـا على قيمة مدخلات إنتاجه ومشترياته بغرض التصدير فى حدود إقراره وبإتباع الإجراءات المقررة فى هذه اللائحة
وعلى المصلحة رد الفروق المشار إليهـا فى موعد غايته ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ تقديـم الطلب مؤيداً بالمستندات
مادة 17 مكرراً
فى تطبيق احكام المادة 23 مكررا من القانون للمسجل عند حساب الضريبة ان يخصم من المستحق منها عن قيمة مبيعاته من السلع والخدمات ما سبق تحميله من الضريبة على الالات والمعدات واجزائها وقطع الغيار التى تستخدم فى تادية خدمات او انتاج سلعة خاضعة للضريبة بما فيها سلع الجدول رقم (1) المرافق للقانون ،وذلك وفقا للشروط والاوضاع الاتية 
1 ـ لا يجوز خصم الضريبة السابق تحميلها على سيارات نقل الاقراد وسيارات الركوب الا اذا كان استخدامها هو النشاط المرخص به للمنشاة 
2 ـ اذا كانت الضريبة السابق تحميلها على تلك الالات والمعدات واجزائها وقطع غيارها تزيد على الضريبة المستحقة على المبيعات خلال شهر المحاسبة يكون الخصم فى حدود المستحق من الضريبة ، ويرحل ما لم يتم خصمه الى الفترات الضريبية التالية ، حتى يتم الخصم بالكامل 
3ـ لا يجوز خصم الضريبة السابق تحميلها على الالات والمعدات واجزائها وقطع غيارها التى تستخدم فى انتاج سلعة معفاة او سلع وخدمات غير خاضعة للضريبة . 4 ـ تخصم الضريبة السابق تحميلها على الالات والمعدات واجزائها وقطع غيارهات التى تستخدم فى مخرجات بعضها خاضع للضريبة ( بما فى ذلك الصادرات التى تخضع للضريبة بسعر صفر ) وبعضها معف او غير خاضع ، طبقا لنسبة المخرجات الخاضعة للضريبة الى اجمالى المخرجات 
5ـ يجوز لرئيس المصلحة او من ينيبة الافراج المؤقت عن الالات والمعدات الواردة للمصانع التى تنتج سلعا معفاة واللازمة لممارسة النشاط المرخص به وذلك وفقا لشروط السداد وفى الحدود وطبقا للقواعد والضمانات التى يصدر بها قرار من الوزير 
6ـ يجوز لرئيس المصلحة او من ينيبة الافراج المؤقت عن الالات والمعدات الواردة للمنشات تحت الانشاء لانتاج سلعة او تادية خدمة خاضعة للضريبة وذلك وفقا لشروط السداد وفى الحدود وطبقا للقواعد والضمانات التى يصدر بها قرار من الوزير ولا يتم خصم تلك الضريبة من الضريبة المستحقة على مبيعات المنشاة عن السلع والخدمات الا بعد سداد كامل الضريبة 
وفى جميع الاحوال لا يجوز الافراج النهائى عن الالات والمعدات المنصوص عليها فى البندين (5) ، (6) من هذه المادة الا بعد سداد كامل الضريبة المستحقة 
..................................................  ..................................................  ...
اضيفت إعتباراً من 20/4/2005 بموجب القرار الوزارى رقم 295 لسنة 2005 * 
..................................................  ..................................................  ...
مادة 18
لا يسرى الخصـم المبين بالمادة السابقة على السلع والخدمات الواردة بالجدولين رقمى (1) و (2) المرافقين للقانون سواء كانت عن سلع وخدمات خاضعة بذاتهـا أم كمدخلات فى سلع أو خدمات خاضعة للضريبة
مادة 19
فى تطبيق أحكام البند (1) من المادة (31 ) من القانون ترد الضريبة على السلع التى يتـم تصديرهـا للخارج سواء بحالتهـا أو أدخلت فى تصنيع سلع أخرى فى موعد لا يجاوز ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ تقديـم طلب الرد وفقاً للشروط الآتية
أن تكون السلع قد تـم شراؤهـا من مسجل وأن يكون لدى المشترى فاتورة ضريبية
ألا تكون السلعة مستعمله
أن تكون السلع قد تـم تصديرهـا بمعرفة مصلحة الجمارك
على طالب الرد أن يرفق مع طلبه المستندات الدالة على التصدير والفاتورة الضريبية وأن يحتفظ بسجل يقيد فيه بيانات السلع المصدرة ورقـم شهادة الصادر وتاريخ التصدير
يجوز لمصلحة الجمارك فى الحالات التى يتـم فيهـا الإتفاق مع المصلحة أن ترد الضريبة على السلع المصدرة ، وعلى السلع المستوردة المعاد تصديرهـا للخارج سواء بحالتهـا أم استخدمت فى مصنوعات محلية مصدرة إلى الخارج وذلك وفقاً للإجراءات الجمركية فى شأن البضائع المصدرة
وبالنسبة للمغادر للبلاد له حق استرداد الضريبة السابق سدادها للبائع المسجل عن مشترياته لسلع خاضعة للضريبة بمبلغ لا يقل عن ألف جنيه مصرياً على أن يتم خروجها بصحبته وذلك خلال ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ الشراء ، ويتم استرداد الضريبة عن طريق البنك بالمنفذ الجمركى ، أو عن طريق إدارة رد الضريبة بالمصلحة وذلك بموجب شيك يرسل على عنوانه وتخصم مصاريف إدارية بواقع 5% من إجمالى المبلغ المسترد
وذلك بشرط تقديم المستندات التالية
صورة جواز السفر
الفاتورة الضريبية
نموذج 124 ض.ع.م
ويجوز لرئيس المصلحة وضع أية قواعد أو إجراءات لازمة لرد الضريبة على تلك السلع
وفى جميع الأحوال لا يرد من الضريبة إلا ما سبق تحصيله منها بذات الفئة والقيمة التى كانت سارية وقت السداد وعلى ما تم تصديره بالفعل
ويكون رد الضريبة السابق تحصيلها عن السلع المصدرة بمعرفة مصلحة الجمارك خصماً على حساب المصلحة
مادة 20
فى تطبيق أحكام البند (2) من المادة (31) من القانون يشترط لرد الضريبة التى حصلت بطريق الخطأ أن يتقدم صاحب الشأن بطلب كتابى موضحاً به قيمة الضريبة المحصلة بالخطأ وسببه مع ذكر بيان الفترة الضريبية التى وقع فيها الخطأ ويرفق بالطلب المستندات المؤيدة لذلك
وترد الضريبة التى يتبين أنها حصلت بطريق الخطأ فى موعد غايته ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ تقديم الطلب
مادة 21
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (25) من القانون يلتزم المستفيد بالإعفاء بأن يقدم إقراراً يتعهد فيه بعدم التصرف فى السلعة المعفاة فى غير الغرض الذى أعفيت من أجله خلال الخمس سنوات التالية لتاريخ الإعفاء إلا بعد إخطار المصلحة وسداد الضريبة المستحقة وفقاً لحالة السلعة وقيمتها وفئة الضريبة السارية فى تاريخ السداد ما لم يقض نظام المعاملة بالمثل بغير ذلك
وتتبع فى هذا الشأن القواعد الآتية
على المستفيد من الإعفاء أن يخطر المصلحة برغبته فى التصرف أو تعديل الاستعمال قبل شروعه فى التصرف
موافاة المصلحة بموافقة وزارة الخارجية على التصرف وأن نظام المعاملة بالمثل لا يقض بغير ذلك
على المصلحة أن تقوم بمعاينة السلعة لتحديد قيمتها حسب حالتها وفئة الضريبة السارية ومقدار الضريبة المستحقة وقت السداد ولها أن تستعين بالمختصين فى مصلحة الجمارك فى هذا الخصوص
تحرر المصلحة كتاباً إلى طالب التصرف بما يفيد إبراء ذمته بعد سداد الضريبة او أية مبالغ أخرى فى حالة استحقاقها
مادة 22
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (27) من القانون تطبق الأحكام الواردة بقرار وزير المالية رقم (193) لسنة 1986 الصادر باللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 186 لسنة 1986 بشأن الإعفاءات الجمركية على الأصناف المستوردة
أما بالنسبة للسلع المحلية المحددة بالمادة المشار إليها فتعفى من الضريبة فى الحدود وبالشروط والأوضاع الآتية
العينات التى تستهلك فى أغراض التحليل بالمعامل الحكومية بشرط تقديم شهادة من معمل حكومى بما يفيد التحليل واستهلاك العينة
يشترط لإعفاء السلع والمتعلقات الشخصية المجردة من أية صفة تجارية أن تتقدم الجهة المانحة أو صاحب الشان بطلب إلى المصلحة للإعفاء مرفقاً به ما يفيد أن هذه الأشياء شخصية مع التعهد بعدم تصرف حائزها فيها إلى الغير خلال المدة المحددة بالقانون وما يثبت أنه حصل عليها من مسابقة رياضية أو علمية أو دينية معترف بها 
الأمتعة الشخصية الخاصة بالمسافرين القادمين من الخارج من السلع المحلية أو الأجنبية الواردة معهم أو المشتراة من الأسواق أو المناطق الحرة تحدد قيمتها المعفاة من الضريبة بنفس قيمة الإعفاء الجمركى المقرر وفقاً لأحكام قانون الجمارك
مادة 23
يشترط فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (29) من القانون ما يأتى
أولاً بالنسبة لاحتياجات وزارة الدفاع
أن يكون تحديد السلع والخدمات المعفاة بشهادة من وزارة الدفاع بأنها لازمة لأغراض التسليح معتمدة من رئيس هيئة الشئون المالية للقوات المسلحة أو من يفوضه
تسرى أحكام هذه المادة على جميع قيادات القوات وهيئات وإدارات وأجهزة القوات المسلحة والصناديق التابعة لوزارة الدفاع أو الملحقة بها
أن يكون تمويل وشراء هذه الأصناف من موازنة وزارة الدفاع أو من مواردها الذاتية
تكون هيئة الشئون المالية للقوات المسلحة هى جهة التعامل مع المصلحة فيما يتعلق بتنظيم أحكام هذا الإعفاء
فى حالة شراء أو استيراد أو بيع أى صنف أو أداء أى خدمة غير مقرر إعفاؤها تخطر هيئة الشئون المالية للقوات المسلحة المصلحة فوراً لاتخاذ إجراءات تحصيل الضريبة الواجبة
تشكل لجنة خاصة من المصلحة وهيئة الشئون المالية للقوات المسلحة بقرار يصدر من رئيس المصلحة بالاتفاق مع رئيس هيئة الشئون المالية لمتابعة الإجراءات التنفيذية المتعلقة بهذا الإعفاء
تتبع الإجراءات الآتية لتطبيق الإعفاء المقرر
تقوم وزارة الدفاع بتحرير شهادة تقدمها إلى المسجل حسب الأحوال معتمدة من السيد رئيس هيئة الشئون المالية بالقوات المسلحة أو من يفوضه تفيد بأن الاحتياجات المطلوب تدبيرها للقوات المسلحة هى لأغراض التسليح مرفقاً بها موافقة المصلحة على الإعفاء
يقوم المسجل بالبيع لوزارة الدفاع غير محمل بالضريبة مع إصدار الفاتورة الضريبية موضحاً بها أن الأصناف معفاة لوزارة الدفاع طبقاً للمادة (29) من القانون ويثبت ذلك فى دفاتره مع احتفاظه بأصل شهادة الإعفاء المشار إليها فى الفقرة السابقة
تقوم وحدات وزارة الدفاع المختصة بالإعفاء بقيد بيانات الفواتير الضريبية الصادرة من المسجلين بدفاترها
يخطر رئيس هيئة الشئون المالية للقوات المسلحة رئيس المصلحة باسم من يفوضه بإصدار الشهادة المشار إليها ونموذج توقيعه
ثانياً: بالنسبة لاحتياجات الجهات الأخرى
تسرى أحكام المادة (29) من القانون على احتياجات كل من الجهات التالية واللازمة لأغراض التسليح للدفاع والأمن القومي
الشركات والوحدات والهيئات التابعة لوزارة الإنتاج الحربي
وزارة الداخلية
الهيئة العربية للتصنيع
هيئة الأمن القومي
يصدر الوزير أو رئيس الهيئة المختص أو من يفوضه شهادة تفيد بأن هذه الاحتياجات لأغراض التسليح للدفاع والأمن القومي على أن يخطر رئيس المصلحة باسم من يفوضه ونموذج توقيعه
تسرى بالنسبة لهذه الجهـات كلٍ فيمـا يخصه الأحكام والإجراءات المنصوص عليهـا فىالبنود (3) ، (5) ، (6) ، (7) من الفقرة أولاً من هذه المادة
تلتزم الجهـات المشار إليهـا بسداد الضريبة على ما تشتريه لغير الأغراض المنصوص عليهـا فى هذه المادة وعلى ما يتـم بيعه لجهـات غير معفاة من الضريبة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 12
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة ( 18 ) ، الفقرة ( 6 ) من المادة ( 47 ) من القانون على كل من
المنتج الصناعى أو مؤدى الخدمة الذى بلغ أو جاوز حد التسجيل
المستورد مهمـا كان حجـم مبيعاته
منتج سلع الجدول رقـم (1) مهمـا كان حجـم مبيعاته
وكيل التوزيع المسجل مهمـا كان حجـم مبيعاته
التاجر والوكيل التجارى الذى بلغ أو تجاوز حد التسجيل
أن يتقدم إلى المصلحة بطلب لتسجيل إسمه وبياناته على النموذج رقـم (1) المرافق فى السجل المعد لهذا الغرض خلال المدة التى يصدر بتحديدهـا قرار من الوزير
ويتعين على كل مكلف بلغت مبيعاته حد التسجيل أو جاوزته فى أى سنة مالية أو جزء منهـا بعد العمل بالقانون ، أن يتقدم إلى المصلحة لتسجيل اسمه خلال الشهر الذى بلغت مبيعاته أو مقابل الخدمات التى قدمهـا حد التسجيل أو تجاوزته
ولا تسرى أحكام التسجيل فى جميع الأحوال على المنتجين أو المستوردين الذين يقتصر نشاطهـم على سلع معفاة ،وكذا التجار الذين يقتصر نشاطهم على الاتجار فى سلع معفاة أو سلع الجدول رقم (1) المرافق للقانون ، ويعتد بمـا تقدمه الجمعيات التعاونية الإنتاجية أو الجمعيات الخيرية من بيـانات عن قيمة مبيعات أعضائهـا أو الأسر المنتجة التابعة لهـا عند بلوغ حد التسجيل الوارد فى هذا القانون
وتعتبر كل أسرة منتجاً صناعياً قائـماً بذاته ، وتكون من المكلفين المخاطبين بأحكـام القانون إذا بلغت مبيعاتهـا حد التسجيل المشار إليه
وتتبع القواعد والإجراءات الآتية لتسجيل المكلفين
يقدم طلب التسجيل إلى المأمورية الواقع فى دائرة اختصاصها المركز الرئيسى للمكلف
تقوم المأمورية بمراجعة طلب التسجيل للتأكد من استيفائه للبيانات المطلوبة ، وعلى المأمورية قيده بصفة مبدئية وإخطار المكلف على النموذج رقم (2) ض.ع.م فوراً لاستيفاء طلب التسجيل خلال المدة المحددة فى الطلب
وتقيد طلبات التسجيل المستوفاة والتى يتـم استيفاؤهـا فى السجل المعد لهذا الغرض بالمأمورية
تحدد المصلحة رقـم التسجيل للمكلف وتصدر له شهادة تسجيل ( نموذج رقـم 3 ض.ع.م) وتخطره بها رفق النموذج رقم (4) ض.ع.م لوضعهـا فى مكان ظاهر بالمنشأة
مادة 13
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (19) من القانون ، يجوز للشخص الطبيعى أو المعنوى الذى لـم يبلغ إجمالى قيمة مبيعاته من السلع الخاضعة للضريبة والمعفاة منهـا أو من الخدمات الخاضعة للضريبة حد التسجيل المقرر ، أن يتقدم إلى المصلحة طالباً تسجيل إسمه وبياناته على النموذج رقـم (1) ض.ع.م. المرافق ، وفى حالة تسجيله يعتبر مخاطباً بأحكـام القانون ويتبع فى التسجيل الإجراءات والقواعد المنصوص عليهـا فى المادة السابقة
مادة 14
تصدر شهادات التسجيل المنصوص عليهـا فى المادة (20) من القانون وفقاً للنموذج رقـم (3) المرافق ، وتعتمد من رئيس المصلحة أو من ينيبه ، وتختـم بخاتـم شعار الدولة وترسل الشهادة بعد إصدارها إلى المسجل رفق النموذج رقـم (4) ض.ع.م. إخطار بالتسجيل
وعلى المسجل وضع الشهادة فى مكان ظاهر بمقر النشاط الرئيسى لتكون تحت نظر الجمهور طوال الوقت ، أما النسخ الأخرى لهذه الشهادة فيتـم وضعهـا فى مكان ظاهر أمام الجمهور بالفروع التابعة للمسجل
يجب على المسجل فى حالة فقد أو تلف الشهادة أن يطلب استخراج صورة رسمية منهـا على النموذج رقم (7) المعد لذلك وفقاً للقواعد والضوابط التى يصدر بها قرار رئيس المصلحة
مادة 15
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة ( 21) من القانون ، على كل شخص طبيعى أو معنوى مسجل أو مسئول عن التسجيل أن يخطر المصلحة كتابة خلال 21 يوماً بأى تغييرات تحدث على بيانات طلب التسجيل كالاسم والعنوان أو طبيعة النشاط الرئيسى الخاضع للضريبة أو الأنشطة الأخرى ، وتستخرج شهادة تسجيل جديدة بذات رقـم التسجيل متضمنة البيـانات الجديدة مع رد شهادة التسجيل السابقة
مادة 16
فى تطبيق أحكام المادتين ( 9 ) ،( 22 ) من القانون يراعى مايلى
يجوز لرئيس المصلحة أو من يفوضه أن يلغى تسجيل أى مسجل فقد أحد شروط التسجيل التى يتطلبها القانون وذلك اعتباراً من تاريخ آخر يوم فى الفترة الضريبية التى صدر فيها قرار الإلغاء
كما يجوز لرئيس المصلحة أو من يفوضه إلغاء تسجيل المسجل طبقاً لأحكام المادة (19) من القانون من تلقاء نفسه لأسباب يقدرها أو بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن
وعلى المصلحة أن تخطر المسجل بتاريخ إلغاء تسجيله بخطاب موصى عليه بعلـم الوصول
على كل مسجل يتوقف كلية عن مزاولة جميع الأنشطة الخاضعة للضريبة أو تصفية نشاطه أن يخطر المصلحة فى فترة لا تجاوز شهراً من تاريخ توقفه عن ذلك النشاط أو تصفيته ، وعلى رئيس المصلحة أو من يفوضه أن يلغى التسجيل إعتباراً من تاريخ آخر يوم فى الفترة الضريبية التى تـم خلالهـا التوقف عن ممارسة النشاط الخاضع للضريبة
ترسل إخطارات التوقف المنصوص عليهـا فى الفقرة السابقة بكتاب موصى عليه بعلـم الوصول إلى رئيس المصلحة أو من يفوضه يحدد فيه تاريخ توقف المسجل عن ممارسة النشاط الخاضع للضريبة وما إذا كان ينوى إستئناف ممارسة النشاط خلال السنة من عدمه
وعليه الإحتفاظ بإخطار إلغاء التسجيل ( نموذج 5 ض.ع.م.) وبجميع الدفاتر والسجلات وصور الفواتير الخاصة بالضريبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الإخطار بالإلغاء
فى حالة تحقيق المسجل لمبيعات أقل من حد التسجيل المقرر وفقاً لأحكام القانون أو توقف عن مزاولة النشاط وألغى تسجيله تستحق الضريبة على السلع التى فى حوزته وقت إلغاء التسجيل
وفى جميع الأحوال لا يتم إخطار المسجل بقرار إلغاء تسجيله إلا بعد إعادة شهادة التسجيل وشهادات الفروع (نموذج3 ض.ع.م )الصادرة له

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 7
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (14) من القانون يلتزم المسجل بتحرير فاتورة ضريبية عند بيع سلعة أو أداء خدمة خاضعة للضريبة وتكون الفواتير من أصل وصورة يسلـم الأصل للمشترى وتحفظ الصورة لدى المسجل ويتعين أن تكون الفواتير مرقمة بأرقام مسلسلة طبقاً لتواريخ تحريرهـا وتتضمن الفاتورة الضريبية البيانات الآتية
رقـم مسلسل الفاتورة ، وتاريخ تحريرهـا
اسـم المسجل وعنوانه، ورقـم التسجيل
اسـم المشترى وعنوانه ورقـم تسجيله إن كان مسجلاً أو معروفاً
بيـان السلعة أو الخدمة المباعة وقيمتهـا وفئة الضريبة المقررة ، مع بيـان إجمالى قيمة الفاتورة
ويتم تسجيل بيانات الفاتورة بالسجل المعد لذلك لدى المسجل أولاً بأول
ويجوز لرئيس المصلحة تعديل تلك البيانات وإصدار نماذج لفواتير ضريبية
تتفق مع طبيعة نشاط بعض المسجلين
كما يجوز لرئيس المصلحة بالنسبة لتجار التجزئة الذين يتعذر عليهم إصدار فاتورة ضريبية عن كل عملية بيع وضع نظم مبسطة لأغراض حساب ضريبة المبيعات بما فى ذلك عدم إصدار فواتير ضريبية إلا عند طلبها من المشترى
وللجمعيات التعاونية الإنتاجية والجمعيات التى تتبعهـا أسر منتجة والتى تقوم بشراء مستلزمات الإنتاج وبيعهـا لأعضائهـا المسجلين من الحرفيين ، وأصحاب الورش ، والمصانع الصغيرة، والأسر المنتجة أن تحرر للعضو بياناً مع فاتورة البيع يوضح فيه أن مستلزمات الإنتاج مشتراة بموجب فاتورة ضريبية من منتجين أو مستوردين أو تجار مسجلين وأنه سبق للجمعية سداد ضريبة المبيعات عنهـا مع تحديد قيمتهـا وفئة الضريبة المقررة عليهـا بموجب فاتورة ضريبية ويعتبر هذا البيان للأعضاء مستنداً لإجراء الخصم المنصوص عليه فى المادة ة (23) من القانون 
مادة 8
فى تطبيق أحكـام المادة 15 من القانون يلتزم المسجل بإمساك الدفاتر والسجلات المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم (17) لسنة 1999 بإصدار قانون التجارة وكذلك السجلات والدفاتر المحاسبية المنتظمة التى يسجل فيهـا أولاً بأول العمليات التى يقوم بهـا وهى
دفتر المشتريات : يتضمن بيـانات فواتير الشراء أو شهادات الإجراءات الجمركية
دفترالمبيعــــات : يتضمن بيـانات الفواتير الضريبية المحررة لمبيعاته من السلع والخدمات
دفتر المردودات: يتضمن بيـانات فواتير المبيعات والمشتريات المرتدة من واقع بيانات إشعارات الخصـم والإضافة
دفتر الصـــادرات : يتضمن بيانات رسائل الصادر بمـا فى ذلك رقـم شهـادة الصادر الجمركية وتاريخ التصدير وميـناء التصدير وجهه الوصول
سجل المخازن : ويقيد به حركة المخزون أولاً بأول
دفتر اليومية الأصلى : للمسجل الذى تجاوز رأس ماله المستثمر 20 ألف جنية
دفتر الجرد للمسجل الذى تجاوز رأس ماله المستثمر 20 ألف جنية
دفتر ملخص ضريبة المبيعات : يوضح فيه إجمالى الصفقات أو العمليات المتعلقة بالضريبة ( موضحاً رقـم كل دفتر استخرجت منه هذه الإجماليات ) ويشتمل هذا الدفتر على البيـانات الآتية
بيـان إجمالى قيمة المبيعات وإجمالى قيمة المشتريات بدون الضريبة
إجمالى الضريبة على المبيعات التى حملهـا على مبيعاته وكذلك على مبيعات الإستعمال الشخصى أو الخاص والتصرفات القانونية الأخرى وذلك عن كل فترة ضريبية على حدة
إجمالى الضريبة على المشتريات ( المدخلات ) القابلة للخصـم
قيمة التسويات من واقع إشعارات الخصـم والإضافة
الضريبة المطلوب سدادهـا من المسجل عن كل فترة ضريبية بعد الخصـم
وفى حالة استخدام المسجل لأنظمة الحاسب الآلى يجوز الاعتداد بالبيانات والملفات المستخدمة كبديل لتلك الدفاتر
أما بالنسبة للتاجر الذى يتبع أحد نظم التجزئة فعليه إمساك الدفاتر الآتية
دفتر المشتريات
دفتر المتحصلات اليومية دفتر المبيعات
دفتر ملخص الضريبة على المبيعات
ويجوز لرئيس المصلحة بالنسبة لبعض المسجلين أن يحدد دفاتر وسجلات وفواتير مبسطة تتفق وطبيعة أنشطتهم
مادة 9
مع عدم الإخلال بما ورد بالفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة ، على كل مسجل يقوم بإنتاج سلعة من السلع الواردة 
بالجدول رقـم (1) من القانون أن يمسك
دفتر لإثـبات المواد الأولية الداخلة فى إنتاج السلعة الخاضعة للضريبة
دفتر لقيد بيـانات السلع المنتجة وكذلك العمليات التى يقوم بهـا
مادة 10
تكون صفحات كل دفتر من الدفاتر والسجلات المشار إليهـا فى المادتين السابقتين خالية من أى فراغ أو كتابة فى الحواشى
ويجوز الاعتداد بقوائم البيانات " شريط آلة تسجيل النقد " التى تتعلق بمقدار الضريبة فى حالة استخدام المسجل ماكينات تسجيل النقدية ، أو أجهزة البيع الإليكترونية ويصدر رئيس المصلحة القواعد والإجراءات التى تكفل انتظامها وتيسير مراقبتها ومراجعتها
يجب أن يحتفظ المسجل بالسجلات والدفاتر وصور الفواتير ومستندات البيانات الخاصة بشريط آلة تسجيل النقد والبيع الإليكترونى لمدة ثلاث سنوات تالية لانتهاء السنة المالية التى أجرى فيها القيد
مادة 11
فى تطبيق أحكام المادة (16) من القانون على كل مسجل أن يقدم للمأمورية المختصة إقراراً شهرياً عن الضريبة المستحقة عن مبيعاته من السلع أو الخدمات الخاضعة لها على النموذج رقم (10 ض.ع.م ) المعد لهذا الغرض وذلك خلال الشهرين التاليين لإنتهاء كل فترة ضريبية مقترناً بسداد الضريبة وفقاً لأحكام المادة ( 32 ) من القانون على أن يقدم إقرار شهر إبريل وتؤدى الضريبة فى موعد غايته اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر يونية
على أن يراعى استيفاء البيانات الواردة ببيان المشتريات بالإقرار الضريبى وهى رقم الفاتورة وتاريخها والقيمة وضريبة المبيعات المسددة القابلة للخصم والغير قابلة للخصم واسم البائع ورقم تسجيله ونوع السلعة أو الخدمة
وبالنسبة لسلع الجدول رقم (1) المرافق للقانون فيقدم المسجل إقراره على النموذج رقم (100 ض.ع.م ) مقترناً بسداد الضريبة وفقاً لأحكام القانون خلال الشهر التالى لإنتهاء كل فترة ضريبية
ويلتزم المسجل بتقديم الإقرار ولو لم يكن قد حقق بيوعاً أو قدم خدمات خاضعة للضريبة خلال الفترة الضريبية
على أنه إذا وافق إنتهاء المدة المقررة لتقديم الإقرار وتسديد الضريبة عطلة رسمية فيعتبر أول يوم عمل تالى للعطلة متمماً لهذه المدة
ويجوز لرئيس المصلحة أو من يفوضه بالنسبة لبعض المستوردين الذين يقومون بالاستيراد مرة واحدة أو مرتين فى السنة الموافقة على الإكتفاء بتقديم الإقرار فى الشهر الذى تتم فيه عملية الإستيراد إذا ما اقترنت بواقعة البيع خلال هذه الفترة ، دون حاجة الى تقديم إقرار شهرى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1
فى تطبيق أحكام هذه اللائحة يقصد بالألفاظ والعبارات الآتية التعريفات الموضحة قرين كل منها
: القانون 
قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات
: الجدول 
كل جدول مرافق للقانون
: الفترة الضريبية 
فترة شهر تنتهى فى آخر يوم من الشهر الميلادى الذى يقدم عنه المسجل إقراره الضريبى الشهرى
: التاجر 
هو تاجر الجملة وتاجر التجزئة
:وكيل التوزيع المساعد للمكلف 
كل شخص طبيعى أو معنوى يرتبط بالمكلف بعقد وكالة بالعمولة أو بالأجر يساعد المكلف فى توزيع السلع أو الخدمات بذات الأسعار المكلف دون زيادة ، ويكون له رقم تسجيل المكلف الأصلى الذى تصدر فواتير البيع باسمه وتسدد الضريبة رفق إقراره

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 2
يلتزم المسجل وفقاً لأحكام قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات بتحصيل الضريبة وتوريدها للمصلحة طبقاً للقواعد والإجراْءات والمواعيد المنصوص عليها فى القانون
مادة 3
على المصدر عند قيامه بتصدير سلع أو خدمات خاضعة للضريبة وفقاً لأحكام المادة (2) من القانون إتباع الإجراءات الجمركية المقررة والاحتفاظ بالمستندات المتعلقة بالصفقة والمستندات الدالة على تمام التصدير بما فى ذلك شهادة الصادر من الجمرك المختص أو أية شهادة رسمية من الجمارك تقوم مقامها
ويجوز أن يتم التصدير عن طريق طرف آخر بشرط تقديم المستندات المتعلقة بالتصدير والشهادة المشار إليها فى الفقرة السابقة وذلك خلال فترة الإقرار المقدم من المسجل
مادة 4
يراعى فى تطبيق أحكام المواد (4) ، (5) ، (6) من القانون ما يلى
المكلفون الملتزمون بتحصيل الضريبة والإقرار عنها وتوريدها للمصلحة طبقاً لأحكام القانون وهم 
المنتجون الصناعيون
المستوردون
مؤدو الخدمات الخاضعة للضريبة
وكلاء التوزيع المساعدون للمكلفين
التجار والوكلاء التجاريون عدا المتعاملين منهم فى سلع الجدول رقم (1) فقط
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الخصم المنصوص عليها فى المادة ( 23 ) من القانون تستحق الضريبة على مبيعات المكلفين بتحقق إحدى الوقائع الآتية
بيع السلع المصنعة المحلية أو المستوردة فى السوق المحلى بمعرفة المكلفين ، وذلك دون المساس باستحقاق الضريبة عند الإفراج عن السلعة من الجمارك
أداء الخدمة بمعرفة المكلف
لا يعتبر استعمالا للسلعة فى أغراض خاصة أو شخصية
إنتقال السلعة المصنعة من مرحلة إنتاج إلى مرحلة إنتاج أخرى بين خطوط الإنتاج داخل المصنع وخارجه ، مع عدم الإخلال باستحقاق الضريبة على خدمات التشغيل لدى الغير
إنتقال السلعة المصنعة من أماكن التصنيع أو المخازن التجارية إلى منافذ التوزيع المملوكة لذات المسجل وفقاً للضوابط التى يصدر بها قرار من رئيس المصلحة
مادة 5
أولاً
تسرى فى شأن تنفيذ أحكام المادتين (7) ، (8) من القانون فيما يختص بالسلع الخاضعة للرقابة الجمركية الإجراءات والشروط والضمانات ونظم الرقابة المعمول بها فى شأن الضريبة الجمركية وتحدد السلع والخدمات اللازمة لمزاولة النشاط المرخص به للمشروعات داخل المناطق والمدن والأسواق الحرة بمعرفة الجهات المختصة
ثانياً
تعامل السلع المنتجة محلياً واللازمة لمزاولة النشاط المرخص به للمشروعات داخل المناطق والمدن والأسواق الحرة معاملة السلع المصدرة للخارج ووفقاً للإجراءات المتبعة فى شأنها
ثالثاً
تستحق الضريبة على السلع أو الخدمات الخاضعة للضريبة وفقاً لأحكام القانون والواردة للإستهلاك المحلى داخل المناطق والمدن والأسواق الحرة عند الإفراج عنها من الجمارك
ويعتبر الإستيراد بغرض الاتجار داخل المناطق الحرة التى تشمل مدينة بأكملها فى حكم الإستهلاك المحلى
فى حالة خروج هذه السلع من المناطق والمدن والأسواق الحرة إلى السوق المحلى داخل البلاد لا تستحق الضريبة إلا على قيمة الضرائب الجمركية المستحقة عليها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1
فى تطبيق أحكام هذه اللائحة يقصد بالألفاظ والعبارات الآتية التعريفات الموضحة قرين كل منها
: القانون 
قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات
: الجدول 
كل جدول مرافق للقانون
: الفترة الضريبية 
فترة شهر تنتهى فى آخر يوم من الشهر الميلادى الذى يقدم عنه المسجل إقراره الضريبى الشهرى
: التاجر 
هو تاجر الجملة وتاجر التجزئة
:وكيل التوزيع المساعد للمكلف 
كل شخص طبيعى أو معنوى يرتبط بالمكلف بعقد وكالة بالعمولة أو بالأجر يساعد المكلف فى توزيع السلع أو الخدمات بذات الأسعار المكلف دون زيادة ، ويكون له رقم تسجيل المكلف الأصلى الذى تصدر فواتير البيع باسمه وتسدد الضريبة رفق إقراره

----------

